# frozen cheese



## boonetang (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a quick question and I hope someone can answer it  if I cold smoke some cheese then freeze it would it still taste as good as fresh.


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 12, 2014)

Smoked cheese well wrapped will keep quite nicely for a couple of months or more. Just be sure it is dry on the surface or it will mold.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 13, 2014)

boonetang said:


> I have a quick question and I hope someone can answer it if I cold smoke some cheese then freeze it would it still taste as good as fresh.


It will taste the same but it will crumble.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

There are posts in here about 2 year old smoked cheese that has been vacuumed sealed. If you have a sealer then I wouldn't freeze the stuff,like mule says it gets crumbly.


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 13, 2014)

Glad brand Press-n-Seal is almost as good as vacuum sealing.


----------



## boonetang (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes I am planning on using a vacuum sealer.  I'm just going try it and see


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

Good luck ,I've been doing 3-4 hours(apple or corn cob pellets) w/the AMNPS and had good results.CM


----------



## boonetang (Dec 13, 2014)

I just took them off from 4 hour smoke and I'm going to wait till tomorow to fast it   I used mix oak and sweet wood


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll bet they will be excellent !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 18, 2014)

boonetang said:


> I have a quick question and I hope someone can answer it if I cold smoke some cheese then freeze it would it still taste as good as fresh.


I personally will not freeze cheese, not saying it shouldn't be done.  Some swear by it.

One Pro:  Will not mold

One Con: Will not age

Tom


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2014)

i have bought 4 yo black diamond cheddar from sams and smoked it. i have some in the fridge vac sealed that has been in fridge over 2 years so this is now 6 yo cheese. It can show a little white mold after 5 years but just trim it off.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 18, 2014)

eman said:


> i have bought 4 yo black diamond cheddar from sams and smoked it. i have some in the fridge vac sealed that has been in fridge over 2 years so this is now 6 yo cheese. It can show a little white mold after 5 years but just trim it off.


That's going to be some good cheese.  It's good to here you are aging some of your cheese.  I keep 70 lb. of my aging cheese separate from the other cheese and rotate it out, mostly first in first out,  the average age of it is now five years old, mostly cheddar.  That is what is going out for Christmas.

How much are you aging?

Tom


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2014)

I only keep 5 lbs or so of the really good stuff. It gets so sharp it's sour. Most folks don't like it. they would rather a 1 year old xtra sharp cheddar.


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2014)

Do not freeze hard cheeses. The texture changes and you wont be able to slice it properly. It Will crumble


----------



## bear55 (Dec 18, 2014)

Do not freeze, I've had cheese vacuumed sealed last 2 years.


----------

